# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  القانون الجنائي السوداني لسنة 1991

## هيثم الفقى

القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991
الباب الأول
أحكام تمهيدية
الفصل الأول
أحكام تمهيدية

اسم القانون. 1- يسمى هذا القانون "القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991" ، ويعمل به بعد شهر من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.*

إلغاء. 2- يلغى قانون العقوبات لسنة 1983.
تفسير وايضاحات. 3- فى هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر، تكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني والإيضاحات المبينة امام كل منها:
"إجراء قضائي" تشمل أى إجراء يجوز خلاله أخذ البينة وفقاً للقانون،
"احتمال " يقال عن الفعل انه يحتمل ان تكون له نتيجة معينة، أو اثر معين، اذا كان حدوث تلك النتيجة أو الأثر لا يستبعد عند الشخص العادي،
"أذى جسيم" يعني الجراح كما هي معرفة فى هذا القانون ، باستثناء ما يصيب الجلد من الشجاج والجروح،
"إستفزاز شديد" يعني تسبيب الغضب الشديد الذي يمنع من كمال التثبت والتروي ويخرج عن حال الاعتدال، ولا يعتد بالإستفزاز الذي:
(أ‌) يتسبب فيه الجاني قصداً أو يسعى اليه ذريعة لإرتكاب الجريمة،
(ب) يحصل من فعل يقع تنفيذاً للقانون بوساطة السلطة العامة،
(ج) يحصل من فعل يقع عند استعمال حق قانوني استعمالاً مشروعاً.
"ايواء" يقال عن الشخص انه أوى شخصاً آخر اذا أمده بالمأوى أو الطعام اوساعده بأى طريقة على تجنب القبض عليه،
" بالغ" يعني الشخص الذي ثبت بلوغه الحلم بالأمارات الطبيعية القاطعة وكان قد أكمل الخامسة عشرة من عمره،ويعتبر بالغا كل من اكمل الثامنة عشرة من عمره ولو لم تظهر عليه امارات البلوغ.
"جريمة" تشمل كل فعل معاقب عليه بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو أى قانون آخر،
"جرائم الحدود" تعني جرائم شرب الخمر والردة والزنا والقذف والحرابة والسرقة الحدية،
"حسن نية" يقال عن الشخص انه فعل الشئ، أو اعتقده ، بحسن نية، اذا حصل الفعل أو الإعتقاد مع سلامة المقصد وبذل العناية والحيطة اللازمتين،
" خمر" تشمل كل مسكر سواء أسكر قليله أم كثيره وسواء كان خالصاً أم مخلوطاً،
"رجل" و "امرأة" "رجل" يعني الذكر البالغ و "امرأة " تعني الأنثى البالغة ، 
"رضا" يعني القبول، ولا يعتد بالرضا الذي يصدر من :
(أ) شخص تحت تأثير الإكراه أو الخطأ فى فهم الوقائع اذا كان الشخص الذي وقع منه الفعل عالماً بأن الرضاصدر نتيجة الاكراه أو الخطأ ، أو
(ب) شخص غير بالغ ، أو 
(ج) شخص لا يستطيع ادراك ماهية ما رضى به أو نتائجه بسبب اختلاف قواه العقلية أو النفسية،"سلطة عامة " تعني أى سلطة مختصة فى الدولة ، وتشمل الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة وشركات القطاع العام،
"سند قانوني" يعني المستند الذي يكون فى حقيقته او ظاهره سندا بإنشاء حق قانوني أو امتداده أونقله او تقييده او نقصانه او الابراء منه او الذي يحصل به اقرار بوجود الحق القانوني أو انقضائه او اثبات لأيهما،
"سوء قصد" يقال عن الشخص انه فعل شيئاً "بسوء قصد" اذا فعله بقصد الحصول على "كسب غير مشروع" لنفسه او لغيره ،او بقصد تثبيت خسارة غير مشروعة لشخص اخر ،وتعني عبارة "كسب غير مشروع" الحصول على مال أو حجزه بطريق غير مشروع، وتعني عبارة "خسارة غير مشروعة" حرمان أى شخص من ماله أو منعه منه أو حجزه منه بطريق غير مشروع،
"شخص" تشمل الشخص الطبيعي وكل شركة أو جمعية أو مجموعة من الأشخاص ، سواء كانت ذات شخصية اعتبارية ام لم تكن،
"ضرر" تعني أى أذى يقع بالمخالفة للقانون يصيب الشخص فى جسمه أو صحته العقلية أو النفسية أو فى عرضه أو ماله او سمعته،
"عقار ومنقول"عقار يشمل الارض وما يتصل بها اتصال قرار او يرتبط بشي متصل بها كذلك،وما عدا ذلك من الاموال فهو "منقول"
" عقوبة تعزيرية" تعني أى عقوبة غير الحدود والقصاص،
"علم" يقال عن الشخص انه يعلم شيئاً اذا كان يدرك الشئ أو لديه ما يحمله على الاعتقادبه.
"فعل" الكلمات التى تدل على "الفعل" تشمل "الامتناع" المخالف للقانون، كما تشمل الأفعال المتعددة،
"قصد" يقال عن الشخص انه سبب الأثر "قصداً" اذا سببه باستخدام وسائل أراد بها تسبيبه أو باستخدام وسائل كان وقت استخدامها يعلم انها تسبب ذلك الأثر، أو كان لديه ما يحمله على الاعتقاد بأنها يحتمل أن تسببه،
"قصد الغش" يقال عن الشخص أنه فعل شيئاً "بقصد الغش" اذا فعله بقصد خداع غيره، ليتوصل بذلك الخداع الى الحصول على كسب او ميزة لنفسه او لغيره او تسبيب خسارة لشخص آخر،
"القوات النظامية" تشمل القوات المسلحة وقوات الأمن وقوات الشرطة وأى قوات أخرى تستحدث فيما بعد ، 
"ما يحمله على الإعتقاد" يقال عن الشخص أن لديه ما يحمله على الاعتقاد اذا كانت لديه أسباب للإعتقاد ، او كانت الظروف التى وجد فيها تدعو مثله للإعتقاد،
"محكمة" تشمل أى محكمة أو هيئة تباشر اجراءات قضائية بمقتضى أى قانون ،
"مكلف" يعني ، بالنسبة للشخص الطبيعي البالغ العاقل بالنسبة للشخص الاعتباري من لديه اهلية الالتزام القانوني،
"موظف عام"يعني كل شخص تعينه سلطة عامة للقيام بوظيفة عامة سواء كان التعيين بمقابل ام دون مقابل، وبصفة مؤقتة أم دائمة،
"نتيجة راجحة" يقال عن الشئ أنه نتيجة راجحة للفعل اذا كان الفعل أو الوسيلة التى استخدمت فيه مما يؤدي الى حدوث تلك النتيجة فى غالب الأحوال.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني
سريان القانون
الأثر الرجعي للقانون. 4-(1) على الرغم من حكم المادة 2 يطبق القانون الذي كان معمولاً به وقت ارتكاب الجريمة.
(2) فى حالة الجرائم التى لم يصدر فيها حكم نهائي تطبق أحكام هذا القانون اذا كان هو الأصلح للمتهم.
(3) يعد عدم تنفيذ أى عقوبة حدية قبل العمل بهذا القانون شبهة مسقطة للحد، ويراجع تقدير العقوبة، لمن صدر فى حقه حكم نهائي، وفق أحكام هذا القانون . 
(4) يراجع أى حكم نهائي بالدية صدر قبل العمل بهذا القانون وفق أحكامه فى استيفائها.
الجرائم التى ترتكب فى السودان. 5-(1) تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل جريمة ارتكبت كلها او بعضها فى السودان.
(2) لأغراض هذا القانون يدخل فى تعريف السودان مجاله الجوي ومياهه الأقليمية وجميع السفن والطائرات السودانية اينما وجدت.
(3) لا تسري أحكام المواد 78 (1) ، 79 ، 85 ، 126 ، 139 (1) ، 146 (1) و (2) و (3) ، 157 ، 168 (1) و 171 على الولايات الجنوبية ، الا اذا قررت السلطة التشريعية المختصة خلاف ذلك أو طلب المتهم تطبيقها عليه.
الجرائم التى ترتكب خارج السودان. 6-(1) تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل شخص يرتكب: 
(أ‌) خارج السودان فعلاً يجعله فاعلاً أصلياً أو شريكاً فى جريمة من الجرائم:
(أولا) الموجهة ضد الدولة،
(ثانيا) المتعلقة بالقوات النظامية،
(ثالثا) المتعلقة بتزييف العملة أو بتزييف طوابع الإيرادات ، اذا وجد الجاني داخل السودان، 
(ب) فى السودان فعلا مشتركاً فى فعل يرتكب خارج السودان ، يعد جريمة فى السودان وجريمة بمقتضى قانون الدولة التى وقع فيها.
(2) لا يعاقب أى شخص ارتكب خارج السودان أى جريمة من الجرائم التى يمكن معاقبته عليها داخل السودان اذا ثبت أن ذلك الشخص قد حوكم امام محكمة مختصة خارج السودان، واستوفى عقوبته، أو برأته تلك المحكمة.
الجرائم التى يرتكبها السوداني. 7- يعاقب كل سوداني ارتكب ، وهو فى الخارج ، فعلا يجعله فاعلا أصلياً أو شريكاً فى جريمة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون اذا عاد الى السودان وكان الفعل يشكل جريمة بمقتضى قانون الدولة التى وقع فيها، ما لم يثبت أنه قد حوكم امام محكمة مختصة خارج السودان ، واستوفى عقوبته، أو برأته تلك المحكمة. 
الباب الثاني
المسئولية الجنائية
أساس المسئولية الجنائية. 8-(1) لا مسئولية الأ على الشخص المكلف المختار.
(2) لا مسئولية الا عن فعل غير مشروع يرتكب بقصد، أو فعل يرتكب باهمال.
فعل الصغير. 9- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الصغير غير البالغ، على أنه يجوز تطبيق تدابير الرعاية والاصلاح الواردة فى هذا القانون على من بلغ سن السابعة من عمره حسبما تراه المحكمة مناسباً
أفعال فاقد التمييز بسبب الجنون أو السكر أو نحوه. 10- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي لا يكون ، وقت ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة، مدركا لماهية أفعاله أو نتائجها أو قادراً على السيطرة عليها بسبب:
(أ) الجنون الدائم أو المؤقت أو العاهة العقلية ، أو
(ب) النوم أو الإغماء ، أو
(ج) تناوله مادة مسكرة أو مخدرة بسبب الاكراه او الضرورة او دون علمه فاذا كان ذلك بإختياره وعلمه وبغير ضرورة يعد مسئولاً عن فعله كما لو صدر منه الفعل بغير اسكار أو تخدير.
أداء الواجب واستعمال الحق. 11-لا يعد الفعل جريمة اذا وقع من شخص ملزم بالقيام به أو مخول له القيام به بحكم القانون أو بموجب أمر مشروع صادر من السلطة المختصة ، أو كان يعتقد بحسن نية أنه ملزم به ، أو مخول له القيام به.
حق الدفاع الشرعي. 12-(1) لا يعد الفعل جريمة اذا وقع عند استعمال حق الدفاع الشرعي استعمالا مشروعاً .
(2) ينشأ حق الدفاع الشرعي اذا واجه الشخص خطر إعتداء حال أو وشيك الوقوع، على نفسه أو ماله أو عرضه أو نفس الغير أو ماله أو عرضه ، وكان من المتعذر عليه اتقاء الخطر باللجوء الى السلطة العامة أو بأى طريقة أخرى، ويجوز له ان يدفع الخطر بقدر ما يلزم لرده وبالوسيلة المناسبة.
(3) لا ينشأ حق الدفاع الشرعي فى مواجهة الموظف العام اذا كان يعمل فى حدود سلطة وظيفته الا اذا خيف تسبيب الموت أو الأذى الجسيم.
(4) لا يبلغ حق الدفاع الشرعي تعمد تسبيب الموت اذا كان الخطر المراد دفعه يخشى منه احداث الموت أو الأذى الجسيم أو الاغتصاب او الاستدراج أو الخطف أو الحرابة أو النهب أو الإتلاف الجنائي لمال أو مرفق عام أو الإتلاف الجنائي بالاغراق او باشعال النار أو باستخدام المواد الحارقة او الناسفة أو السامة.
الاكراه. 13-(1) لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي أكره على الفعل بالإجبار أو بالتهديد بالقتل أو بأذى جسيم عاجل يصيبه فى نفسه أواهله او بضرر بليغ فى ماله اذا غلب على ظنه وقوع ما هدد به ولم يكن فى قدرته تفادى ذلك بوسيلة اخرى.
(2) لا يبيح الإكراه تسبيب الموت أو الأذى الجسيم أو ارتكاب أى من الجرائم، الموجهة ضد الدولة، المعاقب عليها بالإعدام.

الأفعال غير الاختيارية. 14- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي لم يكن وقت ارتكابه الفعل مختاراً ولا فى وسعه السيطرة على افعاله بسبب قوة قاهرة أو مرض فجائي مما جعله عاجزاً عن تفادي ذلك الفعل.
الضرورة. 15- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي ألجأته الى الفعل حالة ضرورة لوقاية نفسه أو عرضه أو ماله أو نفس الغير أو عرضه أو ماله من خطر جسيم محدق لم يتسبب هو فيه قصداً ولم يكن فى قدرته اتقاؤه بوسيلة أخرى، بشرط ألا يترتب على الفعل ضرر مثل الضرر المراد اتقاؤه أو اكبر منه ، على أنه لا تبيح الضرورة القتل الا فىاداء الواجب.
الحادث العرضي. 16- لا يعد جريمة ما نتج عرضا عن فعل مشروع وقع بحسن نية ونجم عنه ضرر غير متوقع الحدوث .
الرضا. 17- (1) لا يعد الفعل جريمة اذا سبب ضررا لشخص فى جسمه أو ماله، متى كان بناء على رضا صريح أو ضمني من ذلك الشخص.
(2) لا تطبق أحكام البند (1) على الأفعال التى يحتمل أن تسبب الموت أو الأذى الجسيم.
الخطأ فى الوقائع. 18- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي يعتقد بحسن نية، بسبب خطأ فى الوقائع ، أنه مأذون له فى الفعل.
الباب الثالث
الشروع والاشتراك الجنائي
الفصل الأول
الشروع
تعريف الشروع. 19- الشروع هو اتيان فعل يدل دلالة ظاهرة على قصد ارتكاب جريمة اذا لم تتم الجريمة بسبب خارج عن ارادة الفاعل.
العقوبة على الشروع. 20-(1) من يشرع فى ارتكاب جريمة ، يعاقب بما لا يجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة لها ، فاذا كان فعل الشروع يشكل جريمة مستقلة يعاقب الجاني بالعقوبة المقررة لها.
(2) اذا كانت عقوبة جريمة هى الاعدام أو القطع تكون عقوبة الشروع فيها السجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات.
الفصل الثاني
الاشتراك الجنائي
الاشتراك تنفيذاً لاتفاق جنائي. 21- اذا ارتكب شخصان أو اكثر جريمة تنفيذاً لاتفاق جنائي بينهم ، يكون كل واحد منهم مسئولاً عنها كما لو كان قد ارتكبها وحده، ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها.
الاشتراك دون اتفاق جنائي. 22- اذا ارتكب شخصان أو اكثر جريمة دون اتفاق جنائي بينهم ، يكون كل واحد منهم مسئولاً عن فعله ، ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التى يشكلها ذلك الفعل.
الأمر بارتكاب جريمة والإكراه عليها. 23- من يامر شخصاً غير مكلف أو حسن النية بارتكاب فعل يشكل جريمة، أو يكره شخصاً على ارتكاب ذلك الفعل ، يكون هو مسئولاً عنه كما لو كان قد ارتكبه وحده ، ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لتلك الجريمة.
الاتفاق الجنائي. 24-(1 الاتفاق الجنائي هو اتفاق شخصين او اكثر على ارتكاب جريمة.
(2) فيما عدا جرائم القتل العمد والحرابة والجرائم الموجهة ضد الدولة المعاقب عليها بالإعدام ، لا يعد الاتفاق الجنائي جريمة معاقباً عليها الا بالشروع فى ارتكاب الجريمة ، وفى جميع الحالات لا يعد الاتفاق المعدول عنه جريمة.
(3) من يرتكب جريمة الاتفاق الجنائي يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات ، وفى حالة وقوع الجريمة أو الشروع فيها يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لإرتكاب تلك الجريمة أو للشروع ، بحسب الحال. 

التحريض. 25 -(1) التحريض هو اغراء الشخص لغيره بارتكاب جريمة أو امره لشخص مكلف تحت سلطانه بارتكابها.
(2) مع مراعاة عدم تجاوز العقوبة المقررة للجريمة ، يعاقب من يحرض على ارتكاب جريمة وفقا للآتي:
(أ) فى حالة عدم وقوع الجريمة أو عدم الشروع فيها ، بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، 
(ب‌) فى حالة وقوع الجريمة أو الشروع فيها ، بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات او بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً ، فاذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة الجلد ، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز نصف العقوبة. 
(3) من يحرض على ارتكاب جريمة ويكون حاضراً وقت وقوعها ، يعد مرتكباً لتلك الجريمة.
(4) من يحرض شخصاً على ارتكاب فعل معين ، يكون مسئولاً عن ارتكاب أى فعل آخر يشكل جريمة يرتكبه ذلك الشخص اذا كان الفعل الآخر نتيجة راجحة للتحريض. 
المعاونة. 26- كل من يعاون على ارتكاب أى فعل ، يشكل جريمة بقصد تسهيل وقوعها، تطبق بشأنه أحكام المادة 25 ، ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للمحرض ، بحسب الحال.
الباب الرابع
الجزاءات
الفصل الأول
العقوبات
الإعدام. 27 (1) يكون الإعدام ، أما شنقاً أو رجماً أو بمثل ما قتل به الجاني، وقد يكون حدا أو قصاصاً أو تعزيراً وقد يكون معه الصلب.
(2) فيما عدا جرائم الحدود والقصاص ، لا يجوز الحكم بالإعدام على من لم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة ، أو تجاوز السبعين من عمره.
(3) لا يجوز الحكم بالإعدام مع الصلب الا فى الحرابة.
القصاص. 28 –(1) القصاص هو معاقبة الجاني المتعمد بمثل فعله.
(2) يثبت الحق فى القصاص ابتداء للمجني عليه ثم ينتقل لأوليائه.
(3) فى حالة القتل يكون القصاص بالإعدام شنقاً حتى الموت، ويجوز قتل الجاني بمثل ما قتل به اذا رأت المحكمة ذلك مناسباً.
4) فى حالة الجراح يكون القصاص وفق أحكام الجدول الأول الملحق بهذا القانون.
شروط القصاص. 29- يشترط لتطبيق القصاص فى الجراح:
(أ‌) تحقق المماثلة بين العضوين من حيث الجنس والسلامة والمقدار، فلا يقتص الا من نظير العضو المجني عليه ولا يؤخذ الصحيح بالأشل أو المعيب ولا الكامل بالناقص ولا الأصلي بالزائد ويؤخذ كل المحل بكله وبعضه ببعضه كيفما وجب القصاص، و
(ب)امكان استيفاء المثل من غير حيف بحيث لا يترتب على القصاص هلاك الجاني أو مجاوزة الأذى الذي الحقه بالمجني عليه.
تعدد القصاص. 30-(1) يقتل الواحد بالجماعة وتقتل الجماعة بالواحد.
(2) يتعدد القصاص فى الجراح بتعدد الأجزاء غير المتماثلة ويدخل الأصغر فى الأكبر الا اذا قصد الجاني المماثلة بالمجنى عليه فيقتص منه بالقطعتين الأصغر ثم الأكبر.
(3) اذا قطع الجاني محال متماثلة من مجني عليهم متعددين وكانت جميعها موجبة للقصاص عوقب بالقصاص اذا طلبه أى واحد منهم دون مساس بحق الباقين فى المطالبة بالدية كلها أوبعضها ، حسب الحال.
(4) اذا قطع الجاني ثلاثة محال أو اكثر من مجني عليه واحد أو مجني عليهم متعددين وكانت جميعها موجبة للقصاص جاز أن يقتص منه بما قطع أو يحكم عليه بالإعدام.
مسقطات القصاص. 31- يسقط القصاص فى أى من الحالات الآتية:
(أ‌) اذا كان المجني عليه أو وليه فرعا للجاني،
(ب) اذا عفا المجني عليه أو بعض أوليائه بمقابل أو بدون مقابل،
(ج)اذ وقعت الجراح برضا المجني عليه ، 
(د) باليأس من افاقة الجاني اذا طرأ عليه جنون بعد الحكم عليه بالقصاص،
(هـ) بفوات محل القصاص فى حالة الجراح.
أولياء المجني عليه الذين لهم الحق فى القصاص. 32- (1) أولياء المجني عليه الذين لهم الحق فى القصاص هو ورثته وقت وفاته.
(2) اذا كان المجنى عليه غير بالغ أو مجنوناً أو معتوهاً ينوب عنه وليه أو وصيه أو القيم على أمره وللمحكمة انتظار بلوغ الصغير المراهق اذا رأت ذلك مناسباً.
(3) الدولة ولى من لا ولي له أو من كان وليه مجهول المكان أو غائباً لا ترجى عودته.
(4) لولي المجني عليه ، فى حالة العمد من القتل أو الجراح، المطالبة بالقصاص أو الدية أو المصالحة على مال أو العفو الشامل، وله فى حالتي شبه العمد والخطأ من القتل أو الجراح المطالبة بالدية أو المصالحة أو العفو ، ولا يجوز لمن ينوب عن الصغير غير البالغ ، ومن فى حكمه أن يعفو الا بمقابل لا ينقص عن الدية.
(5) يثبت لولي مجهول المكان أو الغائب حقه فى القصاص أو الدية أو العفو اذا حضر قبل تنفيذ القصاص أو دفع الدية.
(6) لا يجوز الرجوع فى العفو اذا كان عفواً صريحاً صادراً عن رضا.
السجن والتغريب. 33-(1) يشمل السجن:
(أ) السجن المؤبد ومدته عشرون سنة ، و
(ب) النفي وهو السجن بعيداً عن منطقة ارتكاب الجريمة وعن مكان اقامة الجاني.
(2) التغريب هو تحديد اقامة الجاني بعيداً عن منطقة ارتكاب الجريمة،
(3) فيما عدا حد الحرابة، لا يجوز الحكم بالسجن على من لم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة من عمره.
(4) فيما عدا حد الحرابة ، لا يجوز الحكم بالسجن على من بلغ السبعين من عمره، فاذا عدل عن حكم السجن أو سقط لبلوغ عمر السبعين تسري على الجاني عقوبة التغريب لمدة السجن المقررة.
(5) عند حساب جملة مدة السجن المحكوم بها فى محاكمة واحدة لجرائم متعددة لا تزيد مدة السجن الاجمالية عن مدة السجن المؤبد.
(6) اذا كانت الجريمة مما يجوز أن يعاقب عليه بالغرامة وحدها ، فلا يجوز ان تزيد مدة السجن التى تقررها المحكمة بديلا عن دفع الغرامة على :
(أ‌) شهرين، اذا كان مقدار الغرامة لا يجاوز الف جنيه،
(ب‌) أربعة أشهر ، اذا كان مقدار الغرامة لا يجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه،
(ج) ستة اشهر، فى أى حالة أخرى.
الغرامة. 34-(1) تقدر المحكمة الغرامة بالنظر الى طبيعة الجريمة المرتكبة وقدر الكسب غير المشروع فيها ودرجة مشاركة الجاني وحالته المالية.
(2) يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بدفع الغرامة كلها أو بعضها تعويضاً لأى شخص متضرر من الجريمة ما لم يحكم له بالتعويض استقلالا.
(3) عند الحكم بالغرامة يحكم بالسجن عقوبة بديلة عند عدم الدفع، فاذا دفع المحكوم عليه جزءاً من الغرامة ، تخفض مدة السجن البديلة بنسبة ما دفعه الى جملة الغرامة .
(4) تسقط الغرامة بالوفاة.
الجلد 35-(1) فيما عدا جرائم الحدود ، لا يحكم بالجلد عقوبة على من بلغ الستين من عمره ، ولا على المريض الذي يعرض الجلد حياته للخطر أو يضاعف عليه لمرض.
(2) اذ سقطت عقوبة الجلد بسبب العمر أو المرض ، يعاقب الجاني بعقوبة بديلة.
المصادرة والابادة. 36- (1) المصادرة هي الحكم بأيلولة المال الخاص الى ملك الدولة بدون مقابل او تعويض .
(2) الابادة هى اتلاف المال دون مقابل او تعويض.
اغلاق المحل. 37- اغلاق المحل هو الحكم بحظر استعمال المحل او مباشرة اى عمل فيه بأى وجه مدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد عن سنة واحدة
العفو عن العقوبة. 38- (1) لا يجوز اسقاط تنفيذ الحدود بالعفو.
(2) لا يجوز اسقاط تنفيذ القصاص الا بعفو من المجني عليه او وليه.
(3) يجوز اسقاط العقوبة التعزيرية بالعفو من السلطة العامة كلياً أو جزئياً وفقاً لقانون الاجراءات الجنائية وذلك دون مساس بحقوق أى متضرر من الجريمة المعفو عنها فى الحصول على التعويض.
الفصل الثاني
تعيين العقوبة التعزيرية وتقديرها والتعدد والعود
تعيين العقوبة التعزيرية وتقديرها. 39- تراعي المحكمة ، عند تعيين العقوبة التعزيرية المناسبة وتقديرها ، جميع الظروف المخففة او المشددة وبوجه خاص درجة المسئولية والبواعث على الجريمة وخطورة الفعل وجسامة الضرر وخطورة شخصية الجاني ومركزه وسوابقه الجنائية وسائر الظروف التي اكتنفت الواقعة.
تعدد الجرائم وأثره فى العقوبة. 40-(1) اذا شكل الفعل الواحد أكثر من جريمة فان العقوبات تتداخل وتوقع عقوبة واحدة وهي العقوبة الأشد.
(2) اذا تعددت الجرائم فان الحكم بالإعدام عن احداها يجب ما عداه من عقوبات سوى المصادرة .
العود. 41 –(1) اذا أدين شخص فى أية جريمة تجوز المعاقبة عليها بالسجن وكان قد سبق ادانته فى مثلها مرتين، تحكم عليه المحكمة بالسجن.
(2) اذا أدين شخص فى أية جريمة تجوز المعاقبة عليها بالسجن وكان قد سبق الحكم عليه بالسجن مرتين ، تحكم عليه المحكمة بالسجن مع وجوب انذاره ، فاذا عاد بعد الانذار وأدين فى أى جريمة، تجوز المعاقبة عليها بالسجن ، ارتكبها اثناء سجنه او خلال سنة من الافراج عنه ، تحكم عليه المحكمة بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن أقصى عقوبة السجن المقررة لتلك الجريمة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث
التعويض
الدية. 42-(1) الدية مائة من الابل أو ما يعادل قيمتها من النقود وفق ما يقدره ، من حين لآخر ، رئيس القضاء بعد التشاور مع الجهات المختصة.
(2) تقدر الديات من أرش الجراح والغرة وفق الجدول الثاني الملحق بهذا القانون.
(3) تتعدد الديات بتعدد المجني عليهم ولكنها لا تتعدد بتعدد الجناة فى الجريمة الموجبة لها وانما توزع عليهم بالتساوي اذا كان اشتراكهم تنفيذاً لإتفاق جنائي بينهم وفيما عدا ذلك فعلى كل حسب جنايته. 
(4) لا يجوز مع الدية اقتضاء أى تعويض آخر عن القتل أو الجراح،
(5) ينقص مقدار الدية فى حالة الخطأ من القتل والجراح بقدر نسبة اشتراك المجني عليه فى تسبيب الجريمة .
الحكم بالدية. 43- تحكم المحكمةبالدية وفقاً للجدول الثاني الملحق بهذا القانون فى أى من الحالات الآتية:
(أ‌) فى العمد من القتل والجراح، اذا سقط القصاص،
(ب) فى شبه العمد من القتل والجراح،
(ج) فى الخطأ من القتل والجراح،
(د) فى القتل والجراح التى تسبب فيها غير البالغ او فاقد التمييز.
من تثبت له الدية. 44- تثبيت الدية ابتداء للمجني عليه ثم تنتقل لورثته حسب انصبتهم فى الميراث واذا لم يكن للمجني عليه وارث تؤول الدية الى الدولة.
من تجب عليه الدية وكيفية استيفائها منه. 45-(1) تجب الدية على الجاني وحده فى جرائم العمد من القتل أو الجراح.
(2) تجب الدية على الجاني والعاقلة فى جرائم شبه العمد أو الخطأ من القتل أو الجراح.
(3) العاقلة تشمل العصبة من أقرباء الجاني ، أو الجهة المؤمن لديها ، أو الجهة المتضامنة مالياً معه، أو الجهة التى يعمل بها اذا كانت جنايته في سياق عمله.
(4) تجب دية العمد من القتل أو الجراح حالة، ويجوز تأجيلها أو تنجيمها برضى المجني عليه أو أوليائه، أما دية شبه العمد أو الخطأ فيجوز أن تكون حالة أو منجمة، وعلى من تجب عليه الدية تقديم الكفالة اللازمة اذا طلبها المستحقون.
(5) تستوفى الدية وفقاً لأحكام قانون الاجراءات المدنية.
رد المال أو المنفعة أو التعويض. 46- تأمر المحكمة عند ادانة المتهم برد أى مال أو منفعة حصل عليها ، ويجوز لها بناء على طلب المجني عليه أو أوليائه أن تحكم بالتعويض عن أى ضرر يترتب على الجريمة وذلك وفقاً لأحكام قانوني المعاملات والاجراءات المدنية .
الفصل الرابع
تدابير الرعاية والاصلاح
التدابير المقررة للاحداث 47- يجوز للمحكمة تطبيق التدابير الآتية على الحدث المتهم الذي بلغ ، وقت ارتكاب الفعل الجنائي ، سن السابعة ولم يبلغ سن الثامنة عشرة:
(أ‌) التوبيخ بحضور وليه فى الجلسة ،
(ب) الجلد على سبيل التأديب لمن بلغ سن العاشرة بما لا يجاوز عشرين جلدة،
(ج) تسليم الحدث لوالده أو أى شخص مؤتمن بعد التعهد بحسن رعايته،
(د) الحاق الحدث بأحدى مؤسسات الاصلاح والرعاية الاجتماعية بقصد اصلاحه وتهذيبه لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات.
التدابير المقررة للشيوخ 48- دون مساس بتطبيق العقوبات الحدية وأحكام القصاص، يجوز للمحكمة بعد الادانة إتخاذ التدابير الآتية بشأن الشيخ الذي بلغ السبعين من عمره متى رأت ذلك مناسباً:
(أ‌) تسليم الشيخ لوليه أو أى شخص مؤتمن بعد التعهد بحسن رعايته،
(ب) تغريبه مدة لا تجاوز مدة السجن المقررة عقوبة لجريمته،
(ج) ايداعه احدى مؤسسات الاصلاح والرعاية الاجتماعية لمدة لا تجاوز سنتين.

التدابير المقررة للمصابين بامراض عقلية 49- يجوز للمحكمة ، اذا ثبت لها أن المتهم فاقد الادراك بسبب مرض عقلي أو نفسي، أن تأمر بادخاله احدى المؤسسات المعدة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية أو النفسية ، كما يجوز لها أن تعهد برعايته الى وليه أو أى شخص مؤتمن بعد التعهد بحسن رعايته.
الباب الخامس
الجرائم الموجهة ضد الدولة
تغويض النظام الدستوري. 50- من يرتكب أى فعل بقصد تغويض النظام الدستوري للبلاد أو بقصد تعريض استقلالها أو وحدتها للخطر ، يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو السجن لمدة أقل مع جواز مصادرة جميع أمواله.
اثارة الحرب ضد الدولة. 51- يعد مرتكباً جريمة اثارة الحرب ضد الدولة ويعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو السجن لمدة اقل مع جواز مصادرة جميع أمواله من :
(أ‌) يثير الحرب ضد الدولة عسكرياً بجمع الأفراد أو تدريبهم أو جمع السلاح أو العتاد أو يشرع فى ذلك أو يحرض الجاني على ذلك أو يؤيده بأى وجه ، أو
(ب) يعمل بالخدمة العسكرية أو المدنيةلأى دولة فى حالة حرب مع السودان أو يباشر معها أو مع وكلائها أى أعمال تجارية أو معاملات أخرى ، أو
(ج) يقوم فى داخل السودان ، دون اذن من الدولة ، بجمع الجند وتجهيزهم لغزو دولة أجنبية أو يقوم بعمل عدائي ضد دولة أجنبية يكون من شأنه ان يعرض البلاد لخطر الحرب ، أو
(د) يخرب أو يتلف أو يعطل أى أسلحة أو مؤن أو مهمات أو سفن أو طائرات أو وسائل نقل أو اتصال أو مبان عامة أو أدوات للمرافق العامة كالكهرباء أو الماء وغيرها بقصد الاضرار بمركز البلاد الحربي.
التعامل مع دولة معادية. 52- من يقوم دون اذن بالعمل فى خدمة أى دولة يعلن السودان أنها دولة معادية أو بمباشرة أى أعمال تجارية أو معاملات أخرى معها، أو مع وكلائها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
التجسس على البلاد. 53- يعد مرتكباً جريمة التجسس ويعاقب بالاعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد او السجن لمدة أقل مع جواز مصادرة جميع أمواله ، من يتجسس على البلاد بأن يتصل بدولة أجنبية أو وكلائها أو يتخابر معها أو ينقل اليها اسراراً وذلك بقصد معاونته فى عملياتها الحربية ضد البلاد او الاضرار بمركز البلاد الحربي . فاذا لم يكن التجسس بذلك القصد ولكن يحتمل ان يضر بالبلاد سياسياً أو اقتصادياً ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
السماح بهرب أسرى الحرب ومساعدتهم. 54- كل موظف عام مكلف بحراسة أحد أسرى الحرب يسمح بقصد أو يتقاضي بإهمال عن هربه وكل من يساعد عن علم احد أسرى الحرب على الهرب أو يؤويه أو يقاوم القبض عليه ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
افشاء واستلام المعلومات والمستندات الرسمية. 55- من يحصل بأى طريقة على أى أمور سرية من معلومات أو مستندات تتعلق بشئون الدولة دون اذن، ومن يفضي أو يشرع فى الافضاء بتلك المعلومات او المستندات لأى شخص دون اذن أو عذر مشروع ،يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين عما، وتكون العقوبة بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات اذا كان الجاني موظفاً عاماً .
إفشاء المعلومات العسكرية. 56- من تكون لديه معلومات متعلقة بالشئون العسكرية للدولة ويفضي بها فىأى وقت الى أى شخص وهو يعلم أن الافضاء بها اليه يضر بمصلحة البلاد فى ذلك الوقت ،يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
دخول وتصوير المناطق والأعمال العسكرية. 57- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً من :
(أ) يدخل دون اذن أو عذر مشروع منطقة عسكرية، أو
(ب‌) يعمل دون اذن مشروع صورة أو تخطيطاً أو رسماً أو أنموذجاً لأى منطقة أو عمل عسكري أو موقع يمكن أن يكون تصويره بأى وجه مفيداً للعدو أو لأى شخص خارج على الدولة ، أو

(ج) يوجد على مقربة من أى منطقة أو عمل عسكري وهو يحوز ، دون اذن أو عذر مشروع، أى جهاز من أجهزة التصوير أو أى مادة تصلح لعمل الصور أو التخطيطات أو الرسوم أو النماذج.
الباب السادس
الجرائم المتعلقة بالقوات النظامية
التحريض على التمرد. 58-(1) من يحرض أى فرد من أفراد القوات النظامية على التمرد او الخروج عن الطاعة أو التخلي عن واجبه نحو الدولة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
(2) اذا وقع التمرد نتيجة لذلك التحريض يعاقب المحرض بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز اربع عشرة سنة.
التحريض على الهرب من الخدمة العسكرية وايواء الهارب. 59-(1) من يحرض أى فرد من أفراد القوات النظامية على الهرب من الخدمة العسكرية أو يؤويه بعد هربه مع علمه بأنه هارب منها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
(2) لا تنطبق أحكام البند (1) على أى من الزوجين أو الوالدين والأبناء ، فى ايواء بعضهم بعضاً.
إستعمال الزي والشارات العسكرية والتعامل فيها. 60-(1) من يرتدي أى زي رسمي أو شارة مما تستخدمه القوات النظامية ، أو أى زي أو شارة تشبه ما تستخدمه تلك القوات ، ولم يكن ذلك الشخص من افرادها ، قاصداً بذلك ان يظن انه من افرادها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
(2) من يصنع أياً من الأزياء أو الشارات المذكورة فى البند (1) أو يتاجر فيها أو يخصصها للعاملين معه ، بدون إذن مشروع، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوت أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً مع مصادرة تلك الأزياء أو الشارات.
التدريب غير المشروع. 61- من يكون، من غير أفراد القوات النظامية ويمارس دون اذن مشروع أى تمرينات أو تحركات أو مناورات ذات طبيعة عسكرية أو يشارك فيها أو يحرض عليها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
إثارة الشعور بالتذمر بين القوات النظامية والتحريض على إرتكاب ما يخل بالنظام. 62- من يتسبب فى إثارة شعور التذمر بين أفراد القوات النظامية أو يحرض أحد أفرادها على الإمتناع عن تأدية واجبه او ارتكاب ما يخل بالنظام ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السابع
الفتنة
الدعوة لمعارضة السلطة العامة بالعنف أو القوة الجنائية . 63- من يدعو أو ينشر أو يروج أى دعوة لمعارضة السلطة العامة عن طريق العنف أو القوة الجنائية ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
إثارة الكراهية ضد الطوائف او بينها. 64- من يعمل على إثارة الكراهية او الاحتقار او العداوة ضد أى طائفة او بين الطوائف بسبب اختلاف العرق أو اللون أو اللسان وبكيفية تعرض السلام العام للخطر ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
منظمات الإجرام والإرهاب. 65- من ينشئ أو يدير منظمة تدبر لإرتكاب أى جريمة ومن يشارك أو يعاون قصداً فى تلك المنظمة، سواء كانت تعمل داخل السودان ام خارجه ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، فاذا كانت الجريمة التى تدبر لها المنظمة هي الحرابة او النهب أو من الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالاعدام أو الإرهاب بتهديد الجمهور أو السلطة العامة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة . 

نشر الأخبار الكاذبة. 66- من ينشر أو يذيع أى خبر أو اشاعة أو تقرير ، مع علمه بعدم صحته ، قاصداً أن يسبب خوفاً أو ذعراً للجمهور أو تهديداً للسلام العام ، أو انتقاصاً من هيبة الدولة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً.
الباب الثامن
الجرائم المتعلقة بالطمأنينة العامة
الشغب. 67- يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشغب من يشارك فى أى تجمهر من خمسة أشخاص فاكثر متى استعرض التجمهر القوة او استعمل القوة او الإرهاب او العنف ،ومتى كان القصد الغالب فيه تحقيق أى من الأغراض الآتية:
(أ‌) مقاومة تنفيذ أحكام أى قانون او إجراء قانوني،
(ب) إرتكاب جريمة الإتلاف الجنائي أو التعدي الجنائي أو أى جريمة أخرى،
(ج) مباشرة أى حق قائم أو مدعي به بطريق يحتمل أن يؤدي الى الإخلال بالسلام العام،
(د) إرغام أى شخص ليفعل ما لا يلزمه به القانون أو لئلا يفعل ما يخوله إياه القانون.
عقوبة الشغب. 68- من يرتكب جريمة الشغب يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر أو بالغرامة او بالجلد بما لا يجاوز عشرين جلدة فاذا كان يحمل سلاحاً أو أى أداة مما يحتمل أن يسبب استخدامه الموت أو الاذى الجسيم ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا .
الإخلال بالسلام العام. 69- من يخل بالسلام العام أو يقوم بفعل يقصد به أو يحتمل أن يؤدي الى الإخلال بالسلام العام او بالطمأنينة العامة ، وكان ذلك فى مكان عام ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالغرامة أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز عشرين جلدة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب التاسع
الجرائم المتعلقة بالسلامة والصحة العامة
الفصل الأول
الأفعال التي تسبب خطراً على الحياة والأموال
تلويث موارد المياه. 70-(1) من يعرض حياة الناس أو سلامتهم للخطر بوضع مادة سامة أو ضارة فى بئر أو خزان مياه أو أى مورد عام من موارد المياه، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات ، كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
(2) من يفسد أو يلوث ماء بئر أو خزان مياه أو أى مورد عام من موارد المياه بحيث يجعله أقل صلاحية للاستعمال فيما خصص له ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا .
تلويث البيئة. 71-(1) من يفسد أو يلوث الهواء أو البيئة العامة بحيث يحتمل أن يسبب ضررا بصحة الاشخاص أو الحيوان أو النبات، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، فاذا كان يحتمل أن يعرض حياة الناس للخطر فيعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
(2) من يفسد أو يلوث المياه الاقليمية السودانية أو مياه اعالى البحار المتاخمة للمياه الإقليمية السودانية ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
تعريض طرق ووسائل المواصلات للخطر. 72- من يعرض للخطر ايا من طرق النقل العام او وسائله البرية او البحرية أو الجوية أو يعطل سيرها بأى طريقة ، أو يعطل أى وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال العام يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

التوقف عن الخدمة الذي يسبب خطراً على الحياة او ضرراً للجمهور. 73- من يؤدي عملا من الأعمال المتصلة بالصحة العامة أو السلامة العامة أو خدمة ذات منفعة عامة ويتوقف عن العمل بوجه يحتمل أن يسبب خطراً على حياة الناس أو اضراراً أو خسارة أو مضايقة شديدة للجمهور ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
الإهمال الذي يسبب خطراً على الناس أو الأموال. 74- من يرتكب بإهمال فعلا يعرض حياة الناس للخطر او يحتمل معه تسبيب أذى أو ضرر لأى شخص أو مال ، أو يمتنع عن اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لوقاية الآخرين من خطر أى انسان او حيوان أو آلة أو مواد تحت رقابته أو فى حيازته، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
الامتناع عن المساعدة الضرورية. 75- من يكون فى وسعه مساعدة انسان أصيب بأذى أو فى حالة إغماء أو اشرف على الهلاك ويمتنع قصداً عن تقديم ما يمكنه من مساعدة لا تعرض نفسه او غيره للخطر ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا.
الإخلال بالإلتزم القانوني تجاه شخص عاجز. 76- من يكون مكلفاً بمقتضى التزام قانوني برعاية أى شخص عاجز بسبب صغر سنه أو اختلال قواه العقلية أو النفسية أو مرضه أو ضعفه الجسمي ويمتنع قصداً عن القيام بذلك الالتزام ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا .
الفصل الثاني
الإزعاج العام والخمر والميسر
الإزعاج العام. 77-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الإزعاج العام من يقع منه فعل يحتمل أن يسبب ضرراً عاماً أو خطراً أو مضايقة للجمهور أو لمن يسكنون أو يشغلون مكاناً مجاوراً أو لمن يباشرون حقاً من الحقوق العامة .
(2) يجوز للمحكمة اصدار أمر للجاني بايقاف الإزعاج وعدم تكراره ، اذا رأت ذلك مناسباً ، كما يجوز لها معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
شرب الخمر والإزعاج. 78 – (1) من يشرب خمراً أو يحوزها أو يصنعها، يعاقب بالجلد أربعين جلدة اذا كان مسلماً ،
(2) دون المساس بأحكام البند (1) من يشرب خمراً ويقوم باستفزاز مشاعر الغير أو مضايقتهم أو ازعاجهم أو يشربها فى مكان عام أو يأتي مكاناً عاماً وهو فى حالة سكر ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز أربعين جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة أيضاً.
التعامل فى الخمر. 79- من يتعامل فى الخمر بالبيع أو الشراء ، أو يقوم بصنعها أو تخزينها أو نقلها أو حيازتها ، وذلك بقصد التعامل فيها مع الغير أو يقدمها أو يدخلها فى أى طعام أو شراب أو مادة يستعملها الجمهور أو يعلن عنها أو يروج لها بأى وجه يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة . وفى جميع الحالات تباد الخمر موضوع التعامل.
لعب الميسر أو ادارة أماكن للعب الميسر. 80-(1) من يلعب الميسر أو يدير أى لعبة أو نشاط ينطوي على الميسر أو يدير منزلاً أو مكاناً لذلك الغرض أو يحرض على شئ من ذلك، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة او بالجلد بما لا يجاوز خمساً وعشرين جلدة كما يجوز اغلاق المنزل أو المكان أو مصادرته اذا كان ملكاً للجاني أو تم استخدامه بعلم المالك.
(2) يشمل الميسر سحب أوراق النصيب وكل لعبة من ألعاب الحظ.
إعتياد ارتكاب بعض الجرائم. 81- من يرتكب للمرة الثالثة أيا من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 78 ، 79 و 80 يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز ثمانين جلدة أو بالعقوبتين معا ، مع مصادرة وسائل النقل والأدوات المستخدمة فى إرتكاب الجريمة اذا كان أى منها ملكاً للجاني أو تم استخدامها بعلم المالك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث
الأطعمة والأشربة والأدوية
بيع أطعمة ضارة بالصحة. 82- من يقوم قصداً بالبيع أو العرض لصنف من الطعام أو الشراب ، يكون ضاراً بالصحة أو غير صالح للأكل أو الشرب، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
غش الأطعمة والتعامل فيها. 83- (1) من يغش صنفاً من الطعام أو الشراب بانتزاع جزء منه أو إضافة شئ اليه بحيث ينقص بذلك من نوعه أو مادته أو طبيعته بأى وجه قاصداً بيعه باعتباره سالماً ، أو يبيع او يعرض للبيع أو يقدم صنفاً مغشوشاً من الطعام أو الشراب بسوء قصد ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
(2) من يبيع صنفاً من الطعام أو الشراب يختلف فى نوعه أو مادته او طبيعته عما يطلبه المشتري أو عما يزعمه البائع لذلك الصنف، مع علمه بذلك ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
غش الأدوية والتعامل فيها. 84- (1) من يغش دواء أو مستحضراً طبياً بطريقة تقلل من مفعوله أو تغير من تأثيره أو تجعله ضاراً بالصحة قاصداً بيعه بإعتباره سليما ، أو يبيع أو يقدم أو يعرض أى دواء بتلك الصفة بسوء قصد ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا .
(2) من يقوم بسوء قصد بالبيع أو العرض للبيع أو التقديم أو الصرف لأى دواء أو مستحضر طبي ، يغاير الدواء او المستحضر الطبي المطلوب ، أو انتهت مدة صلاحيته المقررة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا.
بيع الميتة. 85-(1) من يبيع أو يعرض للبيع أو يقدم لحم الميتة عالماً بأنه سوف يستعمل غذاء للانسان ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا .
(2) يقصد بالميتة ميتة الحيوان البرى سواء مات حتف أنفه ام ذبح بطريقة غير مشروعة.
عرض طعام أو شراب محرم . 86- من يعرض على شخص طعاماً أو شراباً وهو يعلم انه محرم فى دينه أو دين ذلك الشخص او يعرض على الجمهور غذاء للانسان يحتوي على مادة يعلم انها محرمة في دينه أو دين بعضهم دون ان يبين ذلك للشخص او للجمهور ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا.
الفصل الرابع
القسوة على الحيوان
القسوة على الحيوان. 87-(1) من يعامل بقسوة ظاهرة او يعذب أو يرهق قصدا حيواناً أو يحمله اكثر مما يطيقه أو يشتط فى إستخدام حيوان غير صالح للعمل بسبب سنه أو مرضه أو يهمل حيواناً اهمالاً ظاهراً يعاقب بالغرامة.
(2) يجوز للمحكمة عند الادانة ان تأمر بوضع الحيوان تحت رعاية جهة مختصة مؤقتاً كما يجوز لها ان تأمر الجاني أو مالك الحيوان بدفع المبلغ الذي تراه مناسباً للمحافظة على الحيوان وعلاجه كما يجوز لها أن تأمر بإعدام الحيوان متى كان ذلك ضرورياً.
الباب العاشر
الجرائم المتعلقة بالموظف العام والمستخدم
الرشوة. 88-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الرشوة:
(أ) من يعطي موظفاً عاما أو مستخدماً لدى شخص آخر أو وكيلاً عنه أو يعرض عليه أى جزاء من أى نوع ، لحمله على أداء خدمة له مصلحة فيها أو الحاق أى ضرر بأى شخص آخر بما يخل بواجبات وظيفته ، أو أى عطية أو مزية فى ظروف يكون فيها ذلك التأثير ، على الموظف العام أو المستخدم أو الوكيل ، نتيجة راجحة،
(ب) الموظف العام أو المستخدم أو الوكيل الذي يقبل أو يطلب لنفسه أو لغيره جزاء على الوجه المبين فى الفقرة (أ)،
(ج) من يسعى فى اعطاء اى جزاء على النحو المبين فى الفقرتين (أ) و (ب) أو قبوله أو يعاون فى ذلك ،
(د) من ينتفع من أى جزاء أو خدمة أو منفعة مع علمه بأن الحصول على ذلك قد تم بأى من الوجوه المبينة فى هذه المادة .
(2) من يرتكب جريمة الرشوة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة وفي كل الأحوال يصادر أى مال تم الحصول عليه بسبب الجريمة.
الموظف العام الذي يخالف القانون بقصد الاضرار او الحماية. 89- كل موظف عام يخالف ما يأمر به القانون بشأن المسلك الواجب عليه اتباعه كموظف عام او يمتنع عن أداء واجب من واجبات وظيفته قاصداً بذلك أن :
(أ‌) يسبب ضرراً لأى شخص أو للجمهور او يسبب مصلحة غير مشروعة لشخص آخر ، أو
(ب) يحمي أى شخص من عقوبة قانونية ، أو يخفف منها أو يؤخر توقيعها ، أو
(ج) يحمى أى مال من المصادرة او الحجز أو من أى قيد يقرره القانون أو يؤخر أيا من تلك الإجراءات، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 
الموظف العام الذي يسئ استعمال سلطة الاحالة الى المحاكمة أو الاعتقال. 90- كل موظف عام يخوله القانون سلطة احالة الافراد الى المحاكمة او اعتقالهم او ابقائهم فى الاعتقال ، يقوم بأى من تلك الأفعال مع علمه بأنه يخالف القانون ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
الموظف العام الذي يمتنع عن القبض أو يساعد على الهرب. 91- كل موظف عام يكون من واجبه القبض على أى شخص أو حفظه أو حراسته ويمتنع قصداً أو اهمالاً عن القبض عليه او يسمح له قصداً أو اهمالاً بالهرب او يساعده او يتسبب باهمال فى هربه يعاقب وفقاً للأحكام الآتية:
(أ‌) اذا كان الشخص محكوماً عليه بالإعدام يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة .
(ب) اذا كان الشخص محكوماً عليه بأى عقوبة أخرى أو كان متهماً او عرضة للقبض عليه فى أى جريمة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
شراء الموظف العام او مزايدته فى مال بطريقة غير مشروعة. 92- كل موظف عام يشتري بنفسه او بوساطة غيره مالا تحت ولاية وظيفته العامة أو يبيعه لقريب او شريك او يشترك فى مناقصة لأداء عمل يتصل بوظيفته، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
انتحال صفة الموظف العام. 93- من ينتحل بسوء قصد شخصية موظف عام او يزعم او يتظاهر بانه كذلك او يتزيا بزي موظف عام ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
التخلف عن الحضور تلبية لأمر من موظف عام. 94- من يطلب منه ، بمقتضى تكليف أو اعلان او امر او بلاغ عام صادر من موظف عام مختص، الحضور بنفسه أو بوكيل عنه فى زمان ومكان معينين ويرفض أو يمتنع قصداً او بغير اسباب معقولة عن الحضور فى الزمان والمكان المعينين او يغادر ذلك المكان قبل الوقت الذي تجوز فيه المغادرة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
منع تنفيذ التكليف بالحضور أو نزعه. 95- من يقوم قصداً بمنع تنفيذ اى تكليف بالحضور او اعلان او امر او بلاغ عام صادر من موظف عام مختص ، أو بالحيلولة دون تنفيذ أى من ذلك أو بنزعه، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
الإمتناع عن تسليم مستند او تقديم بيان. 96- من يكون ملزما قانوناً بتسليم اى مستند أو أى شئ أو بتقديم أى بيان أو معلومات الى موظف عام ويمتنع قصداً عن تسليم ذلك أو تقديمه على الوجه المقرر ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
تقديم بيان كاذب. 97- من يقدم لموظف عام بياناً ، وهو يعلم بأنه بيان كاذب ، قاصداً تضليل ذلك الموظف او حمله على تصرف معين ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
الاجابة على الأسئلة او التوقيع على الأقوال. 98- من يطلب منه موظف عام مختص الاجابة على اسئلة يكون ملزماً قانوناً بالاجابة عليها او التوقيع على الأقوال الصادرة منه ويرفض ذلك ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
اعتراض الموظف العام اثناء قيامه بوظيفته. 99- من يعترض موظفاً عاماً او يتهجم عليه او يستعمل معه القوة الجنائية ، لمنعه من القيام بواجبات وظيفته او بسبب قيامه بتلك الواجبات ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً.
الامتناع عن مساعدة الموظف العام. 100- من يكون ملزماً قانوناً ، بتقديم المساعدة لأى موظف عام عند قيامه بواجباته العامة ويمتنع عن ذلك قصداً ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
مخالفة امر الاقامة. 101- من يأمره موظف عام مختص بالاقامة فى منطقة معينة او يحظر عليه الاقامة فى منطقة معينة ويخالف ذلك الامر او الحظر قصداً ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً.
مخالفة امر بشان مال من موظف عام . 102- من يخالف امراً يقضى باتخاذ تدبير معين بشأن مال فى حيازته او تحت ادارته مع علمه بأن الامر صادر من موظف عام مختص، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر او بالغامة او بالعقوبتين معاً 
تهديد الموظف العام. 103- من يوجه الى موظف عام تهديداً بالاضرار به لحمل ذلك الموظف على القيام بعمل يتعلق بوظيفته او الامتناع عنه أو تأجيله ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
الباب الحادي عشر
الجرائم المخلة بسير العدالة
شهادة الزور وإختلاف البينة الباطلة. 104-(1) من يشهد زوراً بأن يدلي بأقوال كاذبة وهو يعلم ذلك أو يكتم اثناء أدائه للشهادة كل أو بعض ما يعلمه من وقائع الدعوى بصورة تؤثر على الحكم فيها ، أو يختلق بينة باطلة أو يقدمها مع علمه ببطلانها قاصداً بذلك التأثير على الحكم فى الدعوى ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
(2) اذا ترتب على الأدلاء بشهادة الزور أو اختلاق البينة تنفيذ الحكم على المشهود ضده ، يعاقب الجاني بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التى تم تنفيذ الحكم فيها.
(3) يدخل فى اختلاق البينة اعداد مستند يتضمن بيانات باطلة أو مغايرة للحقيقة او التوقيع عليه او ايجاد ظرف او حالة مغايرة للحقيقة.
استخدام بينة مع العلم ببطلانها. 105- من يستخدم بينة مختلقة او مؤسسة على شهادة زور على انها بينة صحيحة مع علمه بحقيقتها ، يعاقب كما لو كان قد أدلى بشهادة الزور أو اختلق البينة الباطلة.
اتلاف البينة او اخفاؤها. 106- من يخفي أو يتلف مستنداً أو أى بينة مادية قاصداً بذلك ان يحول دون تقديمها او استخدامها كدليل أمام محكمة او فى أى اجراء قانوني امام موظف عام ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
التستر على الجاني أو ايواؤه. 107-(1) من يدلي ببيانات تتعلق بارتكاب جريمة وهو يعلم انها غير صحيحة او يخفى أى معلومات او بيانات على ارتكاب جريمة مع علمه بوقوعها او يؤوي شخصاً او يخفيه وهو يعلم بانه الجاني ، قاصداً بذلك حمايته من العقوبة القانونية أو منع القاء القبض عليه ،يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقبوتين معاً .
(2) لا ينطبق الحكم الوارد فى البند (1) على أى من الزوجين أو الوالدين والأبناء فى حالة التستر او الإيواء من بعضهم لبعض.
قبول جزاء لحماية الجاني من العقوبة. 108-(1) من يقبل أو يعطي غيره مالا او جزاء مقابل اخفاء جريمة او لحماية أى شخص من المساءلة القانونية عن أى جريمة او من توقيع العقوبة عليه ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
(2) لا تسري احكام البند (1) على من يجوز له العفو او الصلح باستثناء الجرائم المجازى عليها بالقصاص او الدية .
مقاومة القبض المشروع أو تخليص المقبوض . 109- من يقاوم القبض المشروع على أى شخص او يعطل ذلك القبض قصدا بطريقة مخالفة للقانون ، أو يخلص قصداً أو يحاول أن يخلص أى شخص من الإعتقال او الحراسة المودع فيها قانوناً ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
مقاومة الشخص عند القبض عليه او تعطيل القبض عليه او هربه. 110- (1) من يقاوم القبض المشروع عليه أو يعطل ذلك القبض قصدا بطريقة مخالفة للقانون ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
(2) من يهرب او يحاول الهرب من الحراسة التى أودع فيها قانونا، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
التصرف فى الأموال بطريق الغش لمنع الحجز او التنفيذ. 111- من :
(أ) يقوم بقصد الغش بنقل مال أو حق متعلق بذلك المال أو باخفائه او بالتخلي عنه او بالتصرف فيه ، قاصداً بذلك منع الحجز على ذلك المال أو الحق او منع اخذه تنفيذاً لحكم او أمر صادر او يعلم باحتمال صدوره من محكمة او سلطة عامة ، مختصة او
(ب) يقبل أى مال أو حق متعلق به او بتسلمه او يطالب به مع علمه بعدم وجود حق له فيه قاصدا بذلك منع الحجز او التنفيذ المذكور، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا.
الدعاوى لحماية مدين او حرمان الدائنين. 112- من :
(أ‌) يقبل صدور حكم أو امر أو تنفيذ او يتسبب فى صدوره وذلك بناء على دعوى صورية من شخص فى مال او حق فى مال ، قاصداً بذلك حرمان دائنيه من استيفاء حقوقهم فى ذلك المال بالطرق القانونية ، أو
(ب) يحصل على حكم او امر او تنفيذ ضد أى شخص بناء على دعوى صورية فى مال او حق فيه قاصداً بذلك حماية مدين او حرمان الدائنين من استيفاء حقوقهم في ذلك المال بالطرق القانونية ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
انتحال شخصية الغير. 113- من ينتحل شخصية غيره فيدلي باقرار او اقوال او يتسبب فى إتخاذ اجراء قانوني او يصبح كفيلا او ضامنا او يقوم بأى عمل آخر فى أى دعوى مدنية او جنائية ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
الإتهام الكاذب. 114- من يتخذ أى اجراء جنائي ضد شخص او يتسبب فيه او يتهم الشخص كذباً بارتكاب جريمة قاصدا الاضرار به مع علمه بعدم وجود أساس معقول او مشروع لذلك الاجراء او الاتهام ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
التأثير على سير العدالة. 115-(1) من يقوم ، قصدا، بفعل من شأنه التأثير على عدالة الاجراءات القضائية أو أى اجراءات قانونية متعلقة بها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
(2) كل شخص من ذوي السلطة العامة ، يقوم بإغراء او تهديد او تعذيب لأى شاهد او متهم او خصم ليدلي او لئلا يدلي بأى معلومات فى اى دعوى ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
اساءة الموظف العام عند مباشرته اجراءات قضائية. 116- من يوجه قصدا اساءة الى موظف عام اثناء مباشرته اجراءات قضائية ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني عشر
جرائم التزييف والتزوير
تزييف العملة. 117- من يصنع بغير اذن مشروع او يزيف عملة معدنية او ورقية متداولة فى السودان اوفي اى دولة اخرى ، بقصد التعامل بها ، او يقوم مع علمه بزيف عملة بادخالها الى السودان اوباخراجها منه او بطرحها للتداول او بحيازتها بقصد التعامل بها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
تزييف طوابع الايرادات. 118- من يصنع بغير اذن مشروع او يزيف طوابع الدمغة او البريد او اى طوابع ايرادية اخرى بقصد التعامل بها او يقوم عن علم بادخالها الى السودان او بطرحها للتداول اوبحيازتها بقصد التعامل بها ، او يقوم بسوء قصد باستخدام طوابع مع علمه بسبق استعمالها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
صنع أدوات التزييف وحيازتها. 119- من يصنع اى آلات او أدوات او مواد او يحوزها او يتعامل فيها ، بأى وجه ، بقصد استخدامها فى صناعة غير مأذونة او تزييف للعملة او طوابع الايرادات ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
صنع وتزييف الأختام والعلامات الرسمية. 120- من يصنع او يزف او يحوز اى شعار او علامة رسمية او ختم من أختام الدولة او الاشخاص قاصداً ان يستخدم أى من ذلك فى ارتكاب تزوير، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
التعامل بوحدات غير صحيحة للوزن او الكيل او القياس. 121- من يصنع اى ميزان أو وحدة غير صحيحة من وحدات الوزن او الكيل او القياس او يحوز ذلك او يستخدمه او يتعامل فيه بأى وجه مع علمه بأنه غير صحيح، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
التزوير فى المستندات. 122- يعد مرتكباً جريمة التزوير فى المستندات من يقوم بقصد الغش باصطناع مستند او تقليده او اخفائه او اتلاف بعضه ، او احداث تغيير جوهري فيه ، وذلك لاستخدامه فى ترتيب آثار قانونية.
عقوبة التزوير فى المستندات. 123- من يرتكب جريمة التزوير فى المستندات او يستخدم او يسلم غيره مستندا مزوراً بقصد استخدامه ، مع علمه بتزوير المستند ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة ، فاذا وقع ذلك من موظف عام في سياق وظيفته يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
تحريف مستند بوساطة موظف عام. 124- كل موظف عام او مكلف بخدمة عامة يقوم عند تحرير مستند بتدوين وقائع غير صحيحة او يغفل اثبات وقائع حقيقية، مع علمه بذلك يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
الباب الثالث عشر
الجرائم المتعلقة بالأديان
اهانة العقائد الدينية. 125- من يسب علناً او يهين ، بأى طريقة ايا من الأديان او شعائرها او معتقداتها او مقدساتها او يعمل على اثارة شعور الاحتقار والزراية بمعتنقيها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر او بالغرامة او بالجلد بما لا يجاوز اربعين جلدة .
الردة. 126- (1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الردة كل مسلم يروج للخروج من ملة الاسلام او يجاهر بالخروج عنها بقول صريح او بفعل قاطع الدلالة.
(2) يسستاب من يرتكب جريمة الردة ويمهل مدة تقررها المحكمة فاذا اصر على ردته ولم يكن حديث عهد بالاسلام ، يعاقب بالإعدام .
(3) تسقط عقوبة الردة متى عدل المرتد قبل التنفيذ.
تدنس اماكن العبادة والتشويش عليها . 127- من يخرب او يدنس مكانا معدا للعبادة او أى شئ يعتبر مقدساً لدى أى طائفة من الناس ، او يعترض او يشوش على أى اجتماع ديني دون مسوغ قانوني قاصداً بذلك اهانة ذلك الدين او تلك الطائفة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
التعدي على الموتى والقبور. 128- من يتعدى على أى مقبرة او ينبش قبر او يزري بجثة أدمى أو يتعرض لها بما ينافي حرمة الموت دون مسوغ ديني او قانوني او يسبب قصداً تشويشاً لأى اشخاص اجتمعوا لتشييع جنازة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الرابع عشر
الجرائم الواقعة على النفس والجسم
القتل وأنواعه. 129- القتل هو تسبيب موت انسان حى عن عمد او شبه عمد او خطأ.
القتل العمد. 130- (1) يعد القتل قتلا عمدا اذا قصده الجاني او اذا قصد الفعل وكان الموت نتيجة راجحة لفعله.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة القتل العمد ، يعاقب بالإعدام قصاصاً ، فاذا سقط القصاص ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات دون مساس بالحق فى الدية.
القتل شبه العمد. 131- (1) يعد القتل قتلاً شبه عمد اذا تسبب فيه الجاني بفعل جنائي على جسم الانسان ولم يقصد الجاني القتل ، ولم يكن الموت نتيجة راجحة لفعله.
(2) بالرغم من حكم المادة 130 (1) يعد القتل قتلا شبه عمد فى أى من الحالات الآتية:
(أ) اذا تجاوز الموظف العام او الشخص المكلف بخدمة عامة بحسن نية حدود السلطة المخولة له قانونا وهو يعتقد بأن فعله الذي سبب الموت ضروري لتأدية واجبه ،
(ب) اذا ارتكب الجاني القتل متجاوزاً بحسن نية الحدود المقررة قانوناً لممارسة حق الدفاع الشرعي،
(ج) اذا ارتكب الجاني القتل تحت تأثير الإكراه بالقتل،
(د) اذا ارتكب الجاني القتل وهو فى حالة ضرورة لوقاية نفسه او غيره من الموت،
(هـ) اذا ارتكب الجاني القتل بناء على رضا المجني عليه ،
(و) اذا قتل الجاني ، فى اثناء فقدانه السيطرة على نفسه لاستفزاز شديد مفاجئ ، الشخص الذي استفزه او أى شخص آخر خطأ،
(ز) اذا اسرف الجانى او تجاوز القدر المأذون له فيه من الفعل المشروع ووقع الموت نتيجة لذلك ،
(ح) اذا ارتكب الجاني القتل ، دون سبق اصرار ، اثناء عراك مفاجئ من غير ان يستغل الظروف او يسلك سلوكاً قاسياً ، او غير عادي ،
(ط) اذا ارتكب الجاني القتل تحت تأثير اضطراب عقلي او نفسي او عصبي بدرجة تؤثر تأثيراً بيناً على قدرته فى التحكم فى افعاله او السيطرة عليها .
(3) من يرتكب جريمة القتل شبه العمد ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات دون مساس بالحق فى الدية .
القتل الخطأ. 132-(1)يعد القتل قتلاً خطأ اذا لم يكن عمداً او شبه عمد وتسبب فيه الجاني عن اهمال او قلة احتراز او فعل غير مشروع.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة القتل الخطأ يجوز معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات ، دون مساس بالحق فى الدية. 
الشروع فى الانتحار . 133- من يشرع فى الانتحار بمحاولة قتل نفسه بأى وسيلة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
تحريض الصغير او المجنون على الانتحار. 134- من يحرض على الانتحار صغيراً غير بالغ او مجنوناً او شخصاً فى حالة سكر او تحت تأثير اضطراب عقلي أو نفسي ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة فاذا حدث الإنتحار نتيجة للتحريض ، يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للقتل العمد.
الاجهاض. 135- (1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الاجهاض من يتسبب قصداً فى اسقاط جنين لأمراة ، الا اذا حدث الاسقاط فى أى من الحلات الآتية:
(أ‌) اذا كان الاسقاط ضرورياً للحفاظ على حياة الام.
(ب) اذا كان الحبل نتيجة لجريمة اغتصاب ولم يبلغ تسعين يوماً ورغبت المرأة فى الاسقاط ،
(ج) اذا ثبت ان الجنين كان ميتاً في بطن امه.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة الاجهاض يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، وذلك دون مساس بالحق فى الدية.
الفعل المؤدي الى الاجهاض. 136- من يرتكب فعلا يؤدي الى اجهاض حبلى وهو يعلم انها حبلى ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، وذلك دون مساس بالحق فى الدية.
تسبيب موت الجنين. 137- من يرتكب فعلا يؤدي الى موت الجنين فى بطن امه او يفضي الى ان يولد ميتاً او الى ان يموت بعد ولادته ، وذلك دون ان يكون الفعل ضرورياً لإنقاذ حياة الأم او حمياتها من ضرر جسيم ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، وذلك دون مساس بالحق فى الدية .
الجراح وانواعها. 138-(1) من يسبب لانسان ذهاب عضو فى جسده او ذهاب وظيفة العقل او الحاسة او الجارحة او شجاجا او جرحا في جسده يكون قد سبب له جرحاً .
(2) تكون الجراح عمدا او شبه عمد او خطأ ، ويراعى فى التمييز بينها ما يراعى فى التمييز بين انواع القتل الثلاثة.
عقوبة تسبيب الجراح العمد. 139 – (1) من يرتكب جريمة تسبيب الجراح العمد ، يعاقب بالقصاص اذا توافرت شروطه ، فاذا لم تتوافرتلك الشروط او سقط القصاص ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، وذلك دون مساس بالحق فى الدية.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة تسبيب الجراح العمد فى الولايات الجنوبية ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً ، وذلك دون مساس بالحق فى الدية.
عقوبة تسبيب الجراح شبه العمد. 140- من يرتكب جريمة تسبيب الجراح شبه العمد ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، وذلك دون مساس بالحق في الدية .
عقوبة تسبيب الجراح الخطأ. 141- من يرتكب جريمة تسبيب الجراح الخطا ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، وذلك دون مساس بالحق في الدية.
الأذى. 142-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الأذى كل من يسبب لانسان الما او مرضا ، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
(2) اذا حدث الأذى بوسيلة خطرة كالسم والعقاقير المخدرة أو قصد بالأذى انتزاع اعتراف من شخص او اكراهه على أداء فعل مخالف للقانون ، يعاقب الجاني بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة .
القوة الجنائية. 143- يعد مرتكباً جريمة استعمال القوة الجنائية من يستعمل القوة مع اى شخص آخر دون رضاه قاصداً ارتكاب اى جريمة او ليسبب لذلك الشخص ضرراً او خوفا او مضايقة ، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
الإرهاب . 144-(1) يعد مرتكبا جريمة الإرهارب من :
(أ‌) يتوعد غيره بالاضرار به او باى شخص آخر يهمه أمره قاصداً بذلك تهديده او حمله على ان يفعل ما لا يلزمه قانوناً او لا يفعل ما يجوز له قانوناً ،
(ب) تصدر منه حركة او تحفز قاصدا بذلك استعمال القوة الجنائية او عالما باحتمال ان يلقى ذلك فى روع اى شخص حاضر انه يوشك ان يستعمل معه القوة الجنائية.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة الارهاب ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
الباب الخامس عشر
جرائم العرض والآداب العامة والسمعة
الزنا. 145- (1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الزنا:
(أ‌) كل رجل وطئ امراة دون رباط شرعي،
(ب‌) كل امراة مكنت رجلا من وطئها دون رباط شرعي.
(2) يتم الوطء بدخول الحشفة كلها او ما يعادلها فى القبل.
(3) لا يعتبر النكاح المجمع على بطلانه رباطاً شرعياً.
عقوبة الزنا. 146-(1) من يرتكب جريمة الزنا يعاقب:
(أ‌) بالإعدام رجما اذا كان محصنا،
(ب‌) بالجلد مائة جلدة اذا كان غير محصن.
(2) يجوز ان يعاقب غير المحصن ، الذكر بالاضافة الى الجلد بالتغريب لمدة سنة.
(3) يقصد بالاحصان قيام الزوجية الصحيحة وقت ارتكاب الزنا ، على ان يكون قد تم فيها الدخول.
(4) من يرتكب جريمة الزنا فى الولايات الجنوبية ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة اوبالعقوبتين معا ، فاذا كان الجاني متزوجا فبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
مسقطات عقوبة الزنا. 147- تسقط عقوبة الزنا بأى من السببين الآتيين:
(أ‌) اذا رجع الجاني عن اقراره قبل تنفيذ العقوبة وكانت الجريمة ثابتة بالإقرار وحده.
(ب) اذارجع الشهود عن شهادتهم بما ينقص نصاب الشهادة قبل تنفيذ العقوبة.
اللواط. 148-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة اللواط كل رجل ادخل حشفته او ما يعادلها فى دبر امراة او رجل آخر أو مكن رجلا آخر من ادخال حشفته او ما يعادله فى دبره.
(2) (أ) من يرتكب جريمة اللواط يعاقب بالجلد مائة جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات ،
(ب) اذا ادين الجاني للمرة الثانية ، يعاقب بالجلد مائة جلدة وبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات ،
(ج) اذا ادين الجاني للمرة الثالثة يعاقب بالإعدام او بالسجن المؤبد.
الإغتصاب. 149- (1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الاغتصاب من يواقع شخصا زنا او لواطا دون رضاه .
(2) لا يعتد بالرضا اذا كان الجاني ذا قوامة او سلطة على المجني عليه .
(3) من يرتكب جريمة الاغتصاب يعاقب بالجلد مائة جلدة وبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات ، ما لم يشكل الاغتصاب جريمة الزنا او اللواط المعاقب عليها بالاعدام.
مواقعة المحارم. 150-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة مواقعة المحارم من يرتكب الزنا اواللواط او الاغتصاب مع احد اصوله او فروعه او ازواجهم او مع اخيه او اخته او اولادها او عمه او عمته او خاله او خالته.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة مواقعة المحارم ، يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التى يشكلها فعله ، ويعاقب ، فى غير الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالاعدام ، بعقوبة اضافية هي السجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات . 
الأفعال الفاحشة. 151- (1) يعد مرتكبا جريمة الأفعال الفاحشة من يأتي فعلا مخلا بالحياء لدى شخص آخر او يأتي ممارسة جنسية مع شخص آخر ، لا تبلغ درجة الزنا او اللواط ، ويعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز اربعين جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة .
(2) اذا ارتكبت جريمة الأفعال الفاحشة فى مكان عام او بغير رضا المجني عليه ، يعاقب الجاني بالجلد بما لا يجاوز ثمانين جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة.
الأفعال الفاضحة والمخلة بالآداب العامة. 152- (1) من ياتي فى مكان عام فعلا او سلوكا فاضحا او مخلا بالآداب العامة او يتزيا بزي فاضح او مخل بالآداب العامة يسبب مضايقة للشعور العام يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز اربعين جلدة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معاً .
(2) يعد الفعل مخلا بالآداب العامة اذا كان ذلك فى معيار الدين الذي يعتنقه الفاعل او عرف البلد الذي يقع فيه الفعل .
المواد والعروض المخلة بالآداب العامة. 153-(1) من يصنع او يصور او يحوز مواد مخلة بالآداب العامة او يتداولها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً او بالجلد بما لا يجاوز اربعين جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
(2) من يتعامل فى مواد مخلة بالآداب العامة او يدير معرضا او مسرحا او ملهى او دار عرض او أى مكان عام فيقدم مادة او عرضا مخلا بالآداب العامة او يسمح بتقديمه ، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز ستين جلدة او بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالعقوبتين معا .
(3) فى جميع الحالات تأمر المحكمة بابادة المواد المخلة بالآداب العامة ومصادرة الأجهزة والمعدات المستخدمة فى عرضها كما يجوز الحكم باغلاق المحل .
ممارسة الدعارة. 154-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة ممارسة الدعارة ، من يوجد فى محل للدعارة بحيث يحتمل ان يقوم بممارسة افعال جنسية او يكتسب من ممارستها ، ويعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة أو بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات.
(2)يقصد بمحل الدعارة ، اى مكان معد لاجتماع رجال ونساء او رجال ونساء لا تقوم بينهم علاقات زوجية او صلات قربى وفى ظروف يرجح فيها حدوث ممارسات جنسية.
ادارة محل للدعارة 155-(1) من يقوم بادارة محل للدعارة او يؤجر محلا او يسمح باستخدامه وهو يعلم بانه سيتخذ محلا للدعارة ، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة وبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما يجوز الحكم باغلاق المحل او مصادرته .
(2) من يدان للمرة الثانية بموجب احكام البند (1) يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة وبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات مع مصادرة المحل .
(3) فى حالة ادانة الجاني للمرة الثالثة ، يعاقب بالاعدام او السجن المؤبد مع مصادرة المحل .
(4) فى جميع الحالات لا يحكم بالمصادرة الا اذا كان الجاني هو المالك للمحل او كان المالك عالماً باستخدامه لذلك الغرض.
الإغواء. 156- من يغوي شخصاً بأن يغريه او يأخذه او يساعده فى أخذه او اقتياده او استئجاره لإرتكاب جريمة الزنا او اللواط او ممارسة الدعارة او الأفعال الفاحشة او الفاضحة او المخلة بالآداب العامة ، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا جاوز مائة جلدة او بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات فاذا كان الشخص الذي تم اغواؤه غير بالغ او مختل العقل او كان المقصود ممارسة اى من تلك الأفعال خارج السودان ، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة والسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات.
القذف. 157-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة القذف من يرمي كذبا شخصاً عفيفا ولو كان ميتا ، بالقول صراحة او دلالة او بالكتابة او بالاشارة الواضحة الدلالة بالزنا او اللواط او نفي النسب.
(2) يعد الشخص عفيفاً اذا لم تسبق ادانته بجريمة الزنا او اللواط او الاغتصاب او مواقعة المحارم او ممارسة الدعارة.
(39 يعاقب من يرتكب جريمة القذف بالجلد ثمانين جلدة .
مسقطات عقوبة القذف. 158 –(1) تسقط عقوبة جريمة القذف فى أى من الحالات الآتية:
(أ) بالتقاذف ، إذا ثبت ان المقذوف او ان الشاكي قد رد على الجاني بمثل قوله،
(ب) اذا عفا المقذوف او الشاكي قبل تنفيذ العقوبة ،
(ج) باللعان بين الزوجين،
(د) اذا كان المقذوف فرعاً للقاذف.
(2) اذا سقطت عقوبة القذف لأى من الاسباب المذكورة فى البند (1) يجوز معاقبة الجاني بالعقوبة المقررة على جريمة اشانة السمعة.
اشانة السمعة. 159- (1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة اشانة السمعة من ينشر او يروي او ينقل لآخر باى وسيلة وقائع مسندة الى شخص معين او تقويما لسلوكه قاصدا بذلك الإضرار بسمعته.
(2) لا يعد الشخص قاصدا الاضرار بالسمعة فى اى الحالات الآتية :
(أ‌) اذا كان فعله في سياق اى اجراءات قضائية ، بقدر ما تقتضيه ، او كان نشرا لتلك الاجراءات .
(ب) اذا كانت له او لغيره شكوى مشروعة يعبر عنها او مصلحة مشروعة يحميها وكان ذلك لا يتم الا باسناد الوقائع او تقويم السلوك المعين ،
(ج) اذا كان فعله فى شأن من يرشح لمنصب عام او يتولاه تقويماً لأهليته او ادائه بقدر ما يقتضيه الأمر،
(د) اذا كان فعله في سياق النصيحة لصالح من يريد التعامل مع ذلك الشخص او الصالح العام،
(هـ) اذا كان اسناد الوقائع بحسن نية لشخص قد اشتهر بذلك وغلب عليه ، او كان مجاهراً بما نسب اليه ، 
(و) اذا كان التقويم لشخص عرض نفسه او عمله على الرأى العام للحكم عليه وكان التقويم بقدر ما يقتضي الحكم.
(3) من يرتكب جريمة اشانة السمعة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر او بالغرامة او بالعوبتين معا.
الاساءة والسباب. 160- من يوجه اساءة او سبابا لشخص بما لا يبلغ درجة القذف او اشانة السمعة قاصدا بذلك اهانته ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً او بالجلد بما لا يجاوز خمسا وعشرين جلدة او بالغرامة.
الباب السادس عشر
جرائم الاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية
الاستدراج. 161-(1) من يستدرج شخصاً غير بالغ او مختل العقل ، بأن يأخذه او يغريه لابعاده عن حفظ وليه الشرعي دون رضا ذلك الولى ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
(2) لا تنطبق احكام البند(1) على من يدعي حق الحضانة او الولاية او الوصاية او اى سلطة مشروعة.
الخطف. 162- من يخطف شخصاً بأن يرغمه بأى طريقة من طرق الخداع على ان يغادر مكانا ما بقصد ارتكاب جريمة بالاعتداء على نفس ذلك الشخص او حريته ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
السخرة. 163- من يسخر شخصاً بان يجبره اجبارا غير مشروع على العمل رغم ارادته ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
الحجز غير المشروع. 164- من يحجز شخصاً بأن يعترضه قصدا بحيث يمنعه الحركة او يغير من اتجاه حركته بوجه غير مشروع يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
الاعتقال غير المشروع. 165- (1) يعد مرتكبا جريمة الاعتقال غير المشروع من يحبس شخصاً فى مكان معين دون وجه مشروع او يستمر في حبسه مع علمه بصدور امر الافراج عنه ، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
(2) اذا حدث الاعتقال بطريقة سرية او قصد به انتزاع اعتراف من المعتقل او اكراهه على رد مال او على فعل مخالف للقانون او كان من شأن الاعتقال تعريض حياته للخطر ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
انتهاك الخصوصية. 166- من ينتهك خصوصية شخص بأن يطلع عليه في بيته دون اذنه او يقوم دون وجه مشروع بالتصنت عليه او بالاطلاع على رسائله او اسراره ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السابع عشر
الجرائم الواقعة على المال
الحرابة. 167- يعد مرتكباً جريمة الحرابة من يرهب العامة او يقطع الطريق بقصد ارتكاب جريمة على الجسم او العرض او المال شريطة ان يقع الفعل :
(أ‌) خارج العمران فى البر او البحر او الجو او داخل العمران مع تعذر الغوث،
(ب) باستخدام السلاح او أى اداة صالحة للإيذاء او التهديد بذلك .
عقوبة الحرابة. 168-(1) من يرتكب جريمة الحرابة يعاقب:
(أ‌) بالاعدام او بالاعدام ثم الصلب اذا ترتب على فعله القتل او الاغتصاب،
(ب‌) بقطع اليد اليمنى والرجل اليسرى اذا ترتب على فعله الأذى الجسيم او سلب مال يبلغ نصاب السرقة الحدية ،
(ج) بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات نفيافي غير الحالات الواردة فى الفقرتين (أ) و (ب).
(2) من يرتكب جريمة الحرابة فى الولايات الجنوبية يعاقب:
(أ‌) بالاعدام اذا ترتب على الفعل القتل،
(ب) بالسجن المؤبد اذا ترتب على فعله ارتكاب جريمة الإغتصاب،
(ج) بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات اذا ترتب على فعله الأذى الجسيم اوسلب المال ،
(د) بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات فى غير الحالات الواردة فى الفقرات (أ) ، (ب) ، (ج) .
سقوط عقوبة الحرابة. 169- (1) تسقط عقوبة الحرابة اذا ترك الجاني باختياره ما هو عليه من الحرابة واعلن توبته قبل القدرة عليه .
(2) لا يخل سقوط عقوبة الحرابة بالتوبة بحقوق المجني عليه او اوليائه فى الدية او التعويض او رد المال .
(3) اذا سقطت عقوبة الحرابة يجوز الحكم على الجاني بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات.
السرقة الحدية. 170-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة السرقة الحدية من يأخذ خفية بقصد التملك مالا منقولا متقوماً للغير شريطة ان يؤخذ المال من حرزه ولا تقل قيمته عن النصاب .
(2) تشمل الخفية انتهاك الحرز استخفاء وأخذ المال مجاهرة او مغالبة .
(3) يشمل المال المملوك للغير المال العام وأموال الأوقاف ودور العبادة.
(4) يقصد بالحرز المكان الذي يحفظ فيه او الوجه الذي يحفظ به المال المعين وامثاله عادة او فى عرف أهل البلداو المهنة المعينة ، ويعد المال فى حرز حيثما كان محروساً .
5) يكون النصاب دينارا من الذهب يزن 4.25 جراما او قيمته من النقود وفق ما يقدره من حين لآخر رئيس القضاء بعد التشاور مع الجهات المختصة.
(6) اذا اشترك فى الأخذ جماعة فيعتد فى النصاب بجملة المال المأخوذ لا بما أخرجه كل واحد منهم على حدة.
عقوبة السرقةالحدية. 171-(1) من يرتكب جريمة السرقة الحدية ، يعاقب بقطع اليد اليمنى من مفصل الكتف.
(2) اذا ادين الجاني مرة اخرى ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات.
مسقطات عقوبة الحد فى السرقة الحدية. 172- تسقط عقوبة الحد فى جريمة السرقة الحدية فى أى من الأحوال الآتية:
(أ‌) اذا وقعت السرقة بين الاصول والفروع او بين الزوجين او ذوي الأرحام المحرمة،
(ب) اذا كان الجاني فى حالة ضرورة ولم يأخذ من المال الا بما لا يجاوز النصاب فوق كفاية حاجته او حاجة من تجب عليه نفقته للقوت اوالعلاج،
(ج) اذا كان للجاني نصيب او كان يعتقد بحسن نية ان له نصيبا فى المال المسروق وكان المال المسروق لا يتجاوز ذلك النصيب بما يبلغ النصاب ،
(د) اذا كان الجاني دائنا للمسروق منه وكان المسروق منه مماطلا او جاحداً وحل أجل الدين قبل السرقة وكان ما استولى عليه الجاني يساوي حقه او اكثر من حقه بما لا يجاوز النصاب،
(هـ) اذا حدث قبل تقديمه للمحاكمة ان رد الجاني المال المدعى سرقته وأعلن توبته او تملك المال المدعى سرقته وكان فضلا عن ذلك خالى الصحيفة من سوابق الاتهام او الادانة فى الجرائم الواقعة على المال ،
(و) اذا رجع الجاني عن اقراره قبل تنفيذ العقوبة وكانت السرقة الحدية ثابتة بالاقرار وحده،
(ز) اذا كان الجاني مأذوناً له فى دخول الحرز،
(ح) اذا كان القطع يعرض حياة الجاني للخطر او كانت يده اليسرى مقطوعة او شلاء.
عقوبة السرقة الحدية عند سقوط الحد. 173- اذا سقطت عقوبة الحد فى جريمة السرقة الحدية بأى من المسقطات المذكورة فى المادة 172 يجوز معاقبة الجاني بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات ، او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، كما تجوز معاقبته بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة.
السرقة. 174-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة السرقة من يأخذ بسوء قصد مالا منقولا مملوكا للغير من حيازة شخص دون رضاه.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة السرقة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة او بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة.
النهب. 175-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة النهب من يرتكب جريمة السرقة او السرقة الحدية مع استعمال القوة الجنائية او التهديد بها عند الشروع فى الجريمة او اثنائها او عند الهرب.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة النهب يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات بالاضافة الى اى عقوبة اخرى مقررة لما يترتب على فعله.
الابتزاز. 176-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الابتزاز من يبعث قصداً فى نفس شخص آخر وبذلك يحمله بسوء قصد على ان يسلم له او لغيره اى مال او سند قانوني .
(2) من يرتكب جريمة الابتزاز يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
03) اذا كانت جريمة الابتزاز قد ارتكبت بالتخويف بالموت او بالأذى الجسيم او بالخطف او بالاتهام بجريمة عقوبتها الاعدام ، يعاقب الجاني بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
خيانة الأمانة. 177-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة خيانة الأمانة من يكون مؤتمناً على حيازة مال او ادارته ويقوم بسوء قصد بجحد ذلك المال او امتلاكه او تحويله الى منفعته او منفعة غيره او تبديده او التصرف فيه باهمال فاحش يخالف مقتضى الأمانة ، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما يجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
(2) اذا كان الجاني موظفاً عاماً او مستخدما لدى أى شخص وأؤتمن على المال بتلك الصفة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز اربع عشرة سنة مع الغرامة او بالاعدام .
الاحتيال. 178-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الاحتيال من يتوصل بسوء قصد الى خداع شخص بأى وجه ويحقق بذلك كسباً غير مشروع لنفسه او لغيره او يسبب بذلك للشخص او لغيره ضررا او خسارة غير مشروعة.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة الاحتيال يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا.
(3)من يرتكب للمرة الثالثة جريمة الاحتيال يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
اعطاء او تظهير صك مردود. 179-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة اعطاء صك مردود من يعطي شخصا صكاً مصرفيا وفاء لالتزام او بمقابل ويرده المسحوب عليه لأى من الدواعي الآتية:
(أ‌) عدم وجوب حساب للساحب لدى المسحوب عليه وقت تقديم الصك ،
(ب) عدم وجود رصيد للساحب كاف او قابل للسحب مع علمه بذلك،
(ج) وقف الساحب صرف قيمة الصك بأمر منه او ممن ينوب عنه دون سبب معقول ،
(د) تحرير الساحب للصك بصورة غير معقولة مع علمه بذلك.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة اعطاء صك مردود يعاقب بالغرامة او بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بالعقوبتين معا .
(3) من يظهر صكا مصرفيا ويسلمه لغيره ويرد بالوجه الوارد فى البند (1) وكان يعلم بما يدعو لرده يعاقب بالغرامة او بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالعقوبتين معا .
(4) من يرتكب للمرة الثالثة جريمة اعطاء صك مردود او تظهيره، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات وبالغرامة.
التملك الجنائي. 180-(1) يعد مرتكبا جريمة التملك الجنائي من يأخذ او يعثر على مال مملوك للغير او يستعيره او يحوزه عن طريق الخطأ ثم يجحد ذلك المال او يتصرف فيه بسوء قصد .
(2) من يرتكب جريمة التملك الجنائي يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا .
استلام المال المسروق. 181- (1) يعد مالا مسروقاً المال الذي انتقلت حيازته الى شخص عن طريق الحرابة او السرقة او الابتزاز او خيانة الأمانة او الاحتيال او التملك الجنائي .
(2) من يقوم بسوء قصد باستلام مال مسروق او الاحتفاظ به او المساعدة فى اخفائه او التصرف فيه مع علمه بأنه مال مسروق ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
(3) من يرتكب للمرة الثالثة جريمة استلام المال المسروق يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
الاتلاف الجنائي. 182-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الاتلاف الجنائي من يتسبب فى افساد مال او تخريبه او يغير فيه او فى موقعه بحيث يتلفه او ينقص من قيمته او منفعته او يؤثر فيه تأثيراً ضاراً قاصداً بذلك ان يسبب خسارة غير مشروعة او ضرراً للجمهور او أى شخص او مع علمه بأنه يحتمل ان يسبب ذلك.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة الاتلاف الجنائي يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين او بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا ، فاذا حدث الإتلاف بالإغراق أو باستعمال النار أو باستعمال المواد الحارقة أو الناسفة أو السامة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا.
(3) من يرتكب جريمة الاتلاف الجنائي لمال أو مرفق عام يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
التعدي الجنائي 183- (1) يعد مرتكبا جريمة التعدي الجنائي من يدخل عقارا أو منقولا في حيازة شخص آخر أو يبقي أو يدخل فيه بوجه غير مشروع قاصدا ارهاب ذلك الشخص أو مضايقته أو حرمانه من حقه.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة التعدي الجنائي يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو العقوبتين معا فاذا حدث التعدي بقصد إرتكاب جريمةاو باستعمال القوة الجنائية يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة فاذا كان ذلك ليلا أو باستعمال سلاح أو اداة صالحة للأيذاء يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
التربص مع القصد 184- من يضبط ليلا حاملا عدة أو اداة ملائمة للسرقة أو التعدي الجنائي أو استعمال القوة الجنائية بحيث يترجح أن لديه قصدا اجراميا يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.
صنع اداة لغرض اجرامي 185- من يصنع اداة أو يقلد مفتاحا أو يدبر خطة قاصدا أن يستخدم ذلك في إرتكاب الجرائم الواقعة علي المال يعاقب، بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا.

الجدول الأول
الأطراف والجراح التي يكون فيها القصاص
1. العين المبصرة اذا قلعت بكاملها.
2. الانف الي حد المارن,
3. الاذن السليمة ولا عبرة في السمع.
4. الشفة اذا قطعت كلها ولا عبرة في بعضها.
5. السن اذا قررت الجهة الطبية المختصة انه لا يرجي ظهور بدل لها.
6. اللسان اذا استوعبه القطع.
7. اليد اذا كان القطع من مفصل وللمجني عليه دية الجزء الزائد علي المفصل في حالة الزيادة.
8. الرجل وتطبق في شانها أحكام اليد.
9. الانامل والاصابع لليدين والرجلين اذا كان القطع من مفصل.
10. الذكر اذا استوعبه القطع أو كان القطع من الحشفة.
11. الانثيان وتؤخذ الواحدة بنظيرتها بشرط ضمان سلامة الاخرى.
12. الموضحة وهي الجراح التي تنتهي الي عظم.


الجدول الثاني
الدية
1. تكون الدية في القتل كاملة.
2. تكون الدية في الجراح كاملة في الحالات الآتية:
أ/ عند قطع عضو من الاعضاء الفردية في الجسم.
ب/ عند قطع عضوين من الاعضاء الزوجية أو احدهما اذا ترتب علي ذلك ذهاب وظيفتها.
ج/ اصابع اليدين أو اصابع الرجلين جميعا.
د/ ذهاب وظائف العقل والحواس والجوارح.
هـ/ عند ذهاب الاسنان جميعا.
3. تكون الدية في الجراح نصفا (1\2) في الحالات الآتية:
أ/ عند ذهاب واحد من الاعضاء الزوجية.
ب/ عند ذهاب الوظيفة لواحد من الاعضاء الزوجية.
4- تكون الدية في الجراح عشراً (1\10) عند ذهاب الاصبع ونصف عشر (1\20) عند ذهاب انملة اصبع الابهام وثلث عشر (1\30) عند ذهاب واحدة من انامل الاصابع الاخري.
5- تكون الدية في الجراح عند ذهاب السن نصف عشر (1\20).
6- تكون الدية في جراح الجسد كما يلي:
أ/ الجائفة التي ينشأ عنها جرح نافذ الي التوجيف الصدري أو البطني ثلثا (1\3).
ب/ اذا نفذت الجائفة من الجانب الآخر اعتبرت جائفتين وفيهما ثلثان (2\3).
7- تكون الدية في الشجاج كما يلي:
أ/ دية الآمة التي تصل الي ام الدماغ ثلثا (1\3).
ب/ دية الدامغة التي تصل الي الدماغ ثلثا (1\3).
ج/ دية المنقلة التي تنقل العظم ثلاثة اعشار (3\10).
د/ دية الهاشمة التي تهشم عظمة الراس أو الوجه عشراً (1\10).
هـ/ دية الموضحة التي توضح العظم نصف عشر (1\20).
8- (1) تكون دية الجنين اذا سقط فمات كاملة. 
(2) تكون دية الجنين اذا سقط ميتا الغرة نصف عشر (1\20).
(3) تتعدد الدية بتعدد الاجنة.


** نشر فى الجريدة الرسمية بتاريخ 20/2/1991.
قانون رقم 40 لسنة 1974.
قانون رقم 40 لسنة 1974.
القانون نفسه.
قانون رقم 40 لسنة 1974.
قانون رقم 40 لسنة 1974.
قانون رقم 40 لسنة 1974.
قانون رقم 40 لسنة 1974.
قانون رقم 40 لسنة 1974*

----------

